# table top with black walnut



## barkboy (Apr 23, 2012)

I was told I might get some better answers over this way....this is a link to my thread in general. Any insight would be greatly appreciated


http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/table-top-black-walnut-38274/

Basically I'm trying to make a table top out of a black walnut that was cut on Friday.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

barkboy said:


> I was told I might get some better answers over this way....this is a link to my thread in general.


Who told ya that?:laughing:








 







.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Ya gotta dry it in a kiln if you want it fast.
Can't do it raw.


----------



## barkboy (Apr 23, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> Who told ya that?:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of the guys over in gen:thumbsup:

just looking for some input


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

You'll get answers. Just hang in there.
These are the pro's. I'm the piker in the group.....

DOM !! We Need Ya!


----------



## pwoller (Dec 12, 2010)

You were getting some good advise over there. Cookies are hard to dry expect cracking and decide how to deal with it. I would sticker it with weight on the top and air dry it for a couple of years or find someone with a kiln to dry it for you. It would of been a whole differant story if they would of cross cut a slab for you.


----------

